# Frustrating



## ColdThirst (Dec 31, 2007)

Today I went into my local petco which i think is allright, its one they just built near here and is way newer than the one in fayetteville, anyway so Im looking at the fish they have and I spy a new one they have and it looks really cool! 





However to my dissapointment there was no tag in front of it, just a sku # on a piece of paper with the name "High Finned Gandes" scribbled on it and nothing else, not even a price. So I tell the dude to find out a price and he tells me its $49.00 and thats all they knew about it. So I was like it figures and not ever seeing one before i did not buy it. Later when I got home I started researching it and after about an hour found out it was called a Chinese Sucker fish and that it could get almost two feet!! And needed a varied diet of algea and plants to live. This kind of thing ticks me off about pet stores and I had to look hard to find info about it because the name they gave it was soo far off and the normal person would not have cared that much to look that far into it. And I also found it on a fish website for sale for $25.00 to boot. So tomorrow im going to go back up there with a care and info sheet and give it to them because they had two in there and I don't want some idiot to go in there and get it just because its expensive and whatever. There Im Done Now.


----------



## Johelian (Jan 1, 2008)

My boyfriend used to want one of these sooo badly, thanks to an Amano book that features them. These fish are actually endangered I believe - this, as well as their complex care, means that they shouldnt be offered so freely in captivity  When they mature, they also become very ugly, resembling a large carp or barbel as well.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

They are very rare in their natural habitat due to the pollution of chinas water ways. And are now only found with breeders, and your right, when they do get that big, they turn a solid light rose color and look like a carp with a big dorsal.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 1, 2008)

thats a real cool looking fish there..But I know whatcha mean about the care sheets..they had WC spiny tailed iguana at petsmart saying it was a "GREAT BEGGINERS PET" I knew this was not true but I bought him so no beginner whould not buy him..I may say that spiny was demonspawn.

errrr...petstores....


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

at the pet store I worked at, we had an awesome fish manager. We had a 300+ gallon display tank that was forever being filled with large fish that people bought when they were an inch big. Some of the fish were so rare and so difficult to keep that the fish manager actually refused to resell them to the public and had them placed at various aquariums, etc.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

nat said:


> at the pet store I worked at, we had an awesome fish manager. We had a 300+ gallon display tank that was forever being filled with large fish that people bought when they were an inch big. Some of the fish were so rare and so difficult to keep that the fish manager actually refused to resell them to the public and had them placed at various aquariums, etc.


Only in Canada!! Here they would sell them like iguanas and say they're great beginner fish!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 1, 2008)

i think i've seen three or more a couple months ago at petland, i didn't see the price tag to it though, must've been a real nice fish
i don't like display animals anyway, i hated my parents' fish


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> i don't like display animals anyway, i hated my parents' fish


I totally agree!! There's no sense in having a pet if you can't interact with it.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 1, 2008)

In their defense the little ones you cannot really interact with but with anything you take loving care of on a day to day basis you form a bond with it whether you want to or not. And also If you get a highly intellegent fish like an Oscar you can iteract with it every day, teach it tricks, pet it, and it will recognise you when you come in the room, and be able to recognise different people when their with you and be weary of them or not take food from them, so yes there is a point.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Only in Canada!! Here they would sell them like iguanas and say they're great beginner fish!!



we aren't all that grand, most pet stores would turn around and sell em up here to.. just so happens this particular fish manager was a hobbyist and genuine fish lover first and foremost.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> In their defense the little ones you cannot really interact with but with anything you take loving care of on a day to day basis you form a bond with it whether you want to or not. And also If you get a highly intellegent fish like an Oscar you can iteract with it every day, teach it tricks, pet it, and it will recognise you when you come in the room, and be able to recognise different people when their with you and be weary of them or not take food from them, so yes there is a point.



I agree! I kept frogs for years and loved to just watch them. I also had a large tank of goldfish I found very calming and pleasurable.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

nat said:


> I also had a large tank of goldfish I found very calming and pleasurable.


We have 2 goldfish in a round bowl on the dining room table. We do watch them a little when we eat.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > I also had a large tank of goldfish I found very calming and pleasurable.
> ...



We have multiple goldfish on the table, and Apollo and Venus thank us all the time for having something for them to eat. Lol.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

haha


----------

